# Scan at 11 weeks



## Willow09 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi

I had a scan this morning, 11 weeks today. Everything looks good according to the sonographer (private scan)
Baby measures 4 cm, heart beating strongly and was moving around...umbilical cord was clear to see and the sonographer said (although couldn't be sure) that it looks like placenta is at the bottom of the sac...baby right at the top of uterus.

Question - what are the chances of miscarriage? or chances of something going wrong now at 11 weeks? I have midwife appointment on Friday and I am guessing my NHS Nuchal fold scan won't be until nearer 13 weeks due to late booking in appointment...am anxious to announce to family/friends but unsure at this stage...

Willow x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

each day of your pregnancy lessens your risk of anything going wrong, I can't give you an actual figure, but you are at 11 weeks, and everything sounds how we want it to be at this stage, so things are looking good at the moment, it's entirely up to you when you feel
comfortable telling people, but I would personally think you would be ok to now,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

